# Gippsland woman has three foxes seized and euthanized..



## Stompsy (Aug 9, 2018)

Not reptile news but interesting none the less:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-08-09/pet-foxes-seized-and-destroyed-by-authorities/10090822

I feel for her but she shouldn't have been keeping them in the first place...


----------



## danyjv (Aug 9, 2018)

I feel sorry for her but it’s a bit of a grey area.. she kept them secure but I guess it’s the law.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 9, 2018)

i genuinely didn't know foxes were illegal here, i feel bad for her. and (only to the fauna) i don't see why they're illegal. cats and dogs do way more damage than a foxever could to the native fauna hereand the fact that foxes aren't allowed and yet you could just pick up a stray maine coon and release it into the bush willy nilly imo is very much stupid.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 12, 2018)

I've no sympathy for her. There's already enough bleeding hearts in the country where feral animals are concerned. Cat lovers are out in force doing everything they can to voice their ridiculous "animal rights" views making progress to get any groundwork done to rid the continent of these pests as slow as possible. The last thing we need is bleeding hearts for foxes. Am I biased here? definitely, I have my Jack's working on foxes every week and I'm happy to read those 3 were euthanised. What next?? Perhaps she'll get some Indian Mynas or Cane toads?? Maybe start keeping rabbits or build a dam and fill it with European carp and Red-eared sliders... 

Keeping foxes as pets... Just in-case they go extinct in the wild right...? better have a captive insurance program... What a twit.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 12, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I've no sympathy for her. There's already enough bleeding hearts in the country where feral animals are concerned. Cat lovers are out in force doing everything they can to voice their ridiculous "animal rights" views making progress to get any groundwork done to rid the continent of these pests as slow as possible. The last thing we need is bleeding hearts for foxes. Am I biased here? definitely, I have my Jack's working on foxes every week and I'm happy to read those 3 were euthanised. What next?? Perhaps she'll get some Indian Mynas or Cane toads?? Maybe start keeping rabbits or build a dam and fill it with European carp and Red-eared sliders...
> 
> Keeping foxes as pets... Just in-case they go extinct in the wild right...? better have a captive insurance program... What a twit.



I hate to say it but I agree with Kev.
How can anyone feel sympathy for someone who keeps invasive animals as pets. Maybe she should have had a couple of feral cat & pigs out the back too.
Sick to death of the double standards employed by some in this country. Feral means feral. Shoot it and be done. No relaxing the laws or I might just demand the right to keep Boas, Retics and Burms if its ok for her to keep foxes.


----------



## danyjv (Aug 12, 2018)

Yeah I agree foxed are bad news but she loved them , you have to feel a little sorry for her. Some people have and love rabbits ( major pest) some love invasive fish ( also a pest) ... can’t help what you love I guess ..
Though I do love to shoot foxes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ropey (Aug 12, 2018)

I have relatives in Victoria have meat sheep properly he looses one in four lamb on a good year. That is just Foxes not counting wild dogs or feral cats. The loss is huge $$$ well put KEV spot on


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 12, 2018)

danyjv said:


> Yeah I agree foxed are bad news but she loved them , you have to feel a little sorry for her.



Nope, not at all.
Before I came to Australia I had to move on all my reptiles as they were not permitted here. (Do you feel sorry for me??) Why feel sorry for someone who breaks the law to keep an invasive species. How about I feel sorry for people who buy/keep illegally imported non native reptiles that pose a threat to native species? 

Where does this all end?


----------



## danyjv (Aug 12, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Nope, not at all.
> Before I came to Australia I had to move on all my reptiles as they were not permitted here. (Do you feel sorry for me??) Why feel sorry for someone who breaks the law to keep an invasive species. How about I feel sorry for people who buy/keep illegally imported non native reptiles that pose a threat to native species?
> 
> Where does this all end?



I do feel sorry for you .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 12, 2018)

Ropey said:


> I have relatives in Victoria have meat sheep properly he looses one in four lamb on a good year. That is just Foxes not counting wild dogs or feral cats. The loss is huge $$$ well put KEV spot on


Being a farmer in this country alone (without foxes and other ferals) would be a living nightmare... years of seemingly endless drought, then wham! 2 years of rain in a week, the ever climbing cost of living... fuel, equipment, stock feed, hired help... throw foxes and ferals into the mix and the cost of constantly combatting and controlling them... especially in the state of Victoria... where their numbers are phenomenal... imagine finding out miss Jane Smith down the road has pet "domestic" foxes... as a farmer... feeder of the nation... you'd wanna.... (I can't even type it here)... you'd just wanna lose it. 

No sympathy at all, too bad the foxes woulda got the green dream injection at the local veterinary practice. Probably cost $120 × 3... $360. coulda spent $0.60c and used 3 bullets. 

Hats off to your relatives and all the nation's farmers. That woman is an idiot.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 12, 2018)

I agree with the comments above,if we relax certain rules to please some people we have to relax all the rules.I along with many people here would love to have some exotic or other; I would dearly love to have a green iguana but it is illegal, will you change the rules for me? NO EFFING WAY.
If I see a dead fox or rabbit or cat on the side of the road I let out a little cheer; once less bastard out there.


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 12, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Nope, not at all.
> Before I came to Australia I had to move on all my reptiles as they were not permitted here. (Do you feel sorry for me??) Why feel sorry for someone who breaks the law to keep an invasive species. How about I feel sorry for people who buy/keep illegally imported non native reptiles that pose a threat to native species?
> 
> Where does this all end?


There’s a massive difference between someone smuggling in exotic reptiles and someone keeping three orphaned foxes. 

I don’t condone what she did at all, she shouldn’t have kept them, but I do feel for her having them euthanised after forming a bond with them.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 12, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> I do feel for her having them euthanised after forming a bond with them.



And she could have formed a bond with the cane toads she was keeping because she found them in her back garden. Maybe Im a bit cold but I have no sympathy.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 12, 2018)

I think she's learned a valuable lesson (albeit the hard way) actually, whether she likes or agrees with it is irrelevant. Play with fire, you're gonna get burned, eventually. Who gives two flying craps if foxes can be domesticated?? Some people... (the "do-gooders")... think they're saving the world... with their tree hugging, free the refugees, LBTGQ (WHAYEVER) equal rights, animal rights... can't discipline children... where does it end?? The political correctness is turning the general population of this country stupid. Paul's pythons isn't cold (his words) or heartless with his no sympathy view... he's just old school and is telling it like it IS. The country would be better off with LESS bleeding hearted do gooders and a lot more "old school" - fact.

As a turtle enthusiast, I find foxes a goddamn menace in Australia, period and RES totally fascinating and extremely attractive turtles. There's known wild populations in Australia and all across NZ wreaking havoc on local native freshwater turtle populations, a bonafide class 1 invasive species... would I ever consider going out myself and capturing a few and keeping them captive as pets whilst living in Australia?? Haha might as well just shackle myself in irons now. 

Getting "emotional" and Rallying with posters saying "let me bury my boys at home" is just downright embarrassing, seriously. Get another goddamn hobby... I hear bingo is popular with the elderly and bored. 

Seriously... orphaned foxes... WTF?! What about orphaned wallabies, wombats, koalas, bilbies... Oh wait, we've got plenty of those, why help a native when you can keep foxes. Cry me a river, that'd be useful, it might break the damn drought.


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 12, 2018)

what did she do that https://www.petrescue.com.au/groups/10730/Sydney-Fox-Rescue arent?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 12, 2018)

They I assume operate within the confines of the law and licensing.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> what did she do that https://www.petrescue.com.au/groups/10730/Sydney-Fox-Rescue arent?


Who the heck cares ????? What a bunch of clowns they are!!!
All foxes/vixen should be shot on sight.
I care more about my native creatures than some foreign pest.


----------



## Buggster (Aug 12, 2018)

In NSW foxes aren’t yet illegal to own and there’s a bunch of ‘save the fox’ groups here...

And as for domestic foxes... 

Domestication doesn’t just ‘happen’. Dogs were domesticated over... who knows how long- thousands of years at least. Same goes for cats and horses.

I’m not stupid enough to call my reptiles ‘domestic’. Sure, they’re tame. But they are essentially wild animals. They can be unpredictable. While they may not live in a ‘kill or be killed’ world, they are still programmed as if they were.

I feed the local magpies. They’ll come when I whistle and take food from my hand. They’re ‘tame’, but they’re not ‘domesticated’. 

My chickens- domesticated animals mind you- who I had raised since they were little balls of fluff were killed by a fox earlier this year. And hey, maybe I’m a softie but I cried and cried over those birds. I’d had them for years. They had a name and would come when I called. They laid eggs each morning and during the day they’d be out clucking to themselves out the back. 

I wasn’t angry with the fox for killing them- that’s simply what foxes do. It was hungry, and they were sitting ducks. That’s what her ‘domesticated’ foxes would do if given the chance- and they’d harm a lot more than just a bunch of pet chooks.
I was very angry that a fox was there in the first place. If I had the chance, that fox would be six feet under the ground.

And yes, my chooks aren’t part of the native wildlife and their death, while personally upsetting didn’t cause some upset to the ecosystem. However, I know this fox hung around long enough to kill more locals. Some of the brush turkeys I feed- birds who never miss a meal as well as new hatched chicks disappeared over the next few nights. No doubt they weren’t the only natives in the area to fall victim to this single fox.

And as mentioned above, this whole ‘political correctness’ is going mental. I mentioned in passing to someone how I wished my dogs had had the chance to rip that damn fox up before he got my birds, and suddenly the fox was being painted as the victim and me as the horrible, evil person who must hate all animals because I wanted a fox dead.

I can understand getting very attached to an animal and having them ripped away- my poor birds, brainless as they may have been were the sweetest chooks in the world as far as I was concerned. But that doesn’t excuse breaking the law- something she would have been well aware of before obtaining those foxes.

She’s painting herself the victim, but she’s not. Not in the slightest- she knowingly broke the law because she thought she was special and could do whatever she wanted.


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 13, 2018)

I didn’t realise it’s the foxes fault for being introduced, and I also didn’t realise that nature wasn’t adapting to change!!1!1!!1!!1 omg!

Kill the dingo while ur at it, they’re also introduced


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 13, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Kill the dingo while ur at it, they’re also introduced



Agreed. They are as bad as feral cats.

You guys don't get to have double standards when it suits you.



Bl69aze said:


> and I also didn’t realise that nature wasn’t adapting to change



Adapting, roflmao. Since when did natives being wiped out constitute adaptation? Everyone takes the high moral ground for 2 weeks over feral cats and now you are defending another introduced killing machine responsible for the death of thousands or even millions of native animals. Gee you guys are messed up.


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 13, 2018)

Farm land is different, people’s livelihoods. By all mean shoot any fox eating ur sheep

We have foxes eating rabbits here in the city

Much rather have foxes, eating rabbits and wild pigs, rather than wild pigs and rabbits eating everything that grows


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 13, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Farm land is different, people’s livelihoods. By all mean shoot any fox eating ur sheep
> 
> We have foxes eating rabbits here in the city


Shoot EVERY fox, period.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 14, 2018)

Thread cleaned up....


----------

